# Solved: Hidden Recovery Partition Access



## MicroAlex (Jan 22, 2011)

_Hey everybody!

First of all I want to thank everybody who took participation in solving this problem.
Okay, lets get to it._

Got an HP Mini 110 netbook. A person who gave it to me destroyed all the OS system, plus the RAM's were broken. So I replaced them and installed a fresh copy of *Windows 7 Starter 32bit.*
Everything works fine, but as most new laptops this one has a hidden recovery partition. *The problem is I want to restore this machine to factory condition, but I cant access it due to the fact that I dont have HP Recovery Manager or something like that. *
The recovery partition itself is okay as I saw in Admin Tools. 
When going to *System Recovery Options / System Image Recovery*, the process cant detect any image - *"Windows cant find a system image on this computer"*.

So maybe you have any idea what could I use to restore it to factory condition? Maybe there is a software that I can install and use in the same way as HP Recovery Manager? Or maybe I can get HP Recovery Manager somewhere.

_Thanks again for your time._

PS, 
so that you know, I also tried the F6 and itc methods, no luck.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Can you access it by pressing F11 during boot up?


----------



## MicroAlex (Jan 22, 2011)

When I press F11 during boot, it just skips recovery and loads OS. 
He doesnt show any popup messages, just goes to Windows.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you installed W7 Starter .. You removed the HP OS and the HP Recovery Manager routine that uses the HP recovery partition.
It will not work now.
Sounds like you tried the W7 Image recovery .. And didn't make or have a W7 recovery Image.
I think your only option now is to contact HP and get the Recovery DVDs.


----------



## MicroAlex (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, I didnt format anything this time, because it was a test. So the C: drive contains Windows.old folder, but I dont think it will be much of a use. 
I got the HP_TOOLS ( E: ) partition in My Computer, and RECOVERY ( D: ).

But maybe its possible to download HP software, and then use it in this situation or etc? 
And what about other software?
If yes, could you give me names or links. Thx.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If I read correctly, the HP Mini 110 netbook comes with Windows 7 Starter 32-bit.
And you installed Windows 7 Starter 32-bit.
Did you use the Product code for the OS installed in the netbook ???
It should be back to the way HP shipped it without any HP supplied apps.

I'm not sure how much HP Bloatware comes from HP in a Netbook ???
Why do you want the original HP software ???


----------



## MicroAlex (Jan 22, 2011)

_Didnt enter any key yet. Like I said, it was just a test.
And I love to keep the machine as standard and in 100% working order if something goes wrong later.
I can always remove the software I dont need right? _

*But it seems I fixed the problem.*

The trick is:
If you can enter OS, do the following: 
** Start / Control Panel / System and Security / Administrative Tools / Computer Management / Disk Management. 
* Select the partition with the recovery, right click, select "Mark Partition as Active"
* Restart
* During boot press F11 (sometimes Alt + F11).
* There you go! Continue with the setup and relax, it will take some time to complete. *

_Hope it helps others. _


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

That makes sense .. Thanks
If you have the Optical drive .. You should be able to make your Recovery DVDs.
Then I'd make a Repair CD ...
Then, I'd Image it to a USB external .. Tutorial


----------

